# Q: Turning a tank tread type snowblower



## diyer (Apr 20, 2016)

I am considering purchasing a snowblower with tank type treads, instead of one with regular wheels. But having thought about it further, I am curious as to how you maneuver them in close tight fit situations? I assume the regular type wheels can be tilted and pivoted easily, but what about the tank types? Btw, I have never operated any snowblower.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF diyer

A newer one will usually have the trigger steering but from what I remember of muscling a newer tracked machine around it's about the same as with wheels. I don't own one but I've used one.


----------



## diyer (Apr 20, 2016)

Thank you for the fast reply. Do you know where there is a good info source for a novice to determine if they should get a snowblower with belt drives or direct drive, and what type of tranny is getting the better ratings, etc? 

What Honda models are considered classics: For example, are more desirable because they are easier to maintain, have a history of fewer repairs, are considered to be designed better than other model, therefore last much longer? 

Btw, I saw a used HS622 like new, for about $350, but due to my novice ignorance on this subject I didn't know that to do -- buy it without any warranty or go for it. Of course someone else grabbed it so, I guess that answers that question.


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

If you search this board you'll find lots of debates regarding tracks vs wheels. 

Tracked machines are less likely to climb when the snow is packed, such as into end of driveway (EOD) mounds made by plows. They have much better traction, by a factor of 3 to 5, maybe more. So that means less work when you need to push. On the other hand, they are harder to turn, unless they have some form of trigger steering assist. If you have a steep hill, that extra traction is a huge advantage. If you have a smaller driveway that's primarily level, and you have to turn a lot, then a wheeled machine might be less effort. 

I find it less work overall to use my track machine because I have a long steep driveway and it just goes. in the past I had to fight to keep the front end down of my prior wheeled machine. The track machine is easier on my back my shoulders and my arms.


----------



## AesonVirus (Aug 24, 2015)

My last machine which I had for 13 years was a wheeled Craftsman. My new machine is a tracked Honda
If you are trying to purely push and muscle the machine, I'd say the wheeled version is easier to move around.
If you have the machine running and you are using the throttle speed control and steering triggers, the tracked model is far easier to maneuver. I had never owned or used a track model before buying this machine but I quickly learned to like it. It handles well on dry ground and even better in the snow. In the snow, it literally turns on a dime.


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

AesonVirus said:


> My last machine which I had for 13 years was a wheeled Craftsman. My new machine is a tracked Honda
> If you are trying to purely push and muscle the machine, I'd say the wheeled version is easier to move around.
> If you have the machine running and you are using the throttle speed control and steering triggers, the tracked model is far easier to maneuver. I had never owned or used a track model before buying this machine but I quickly learned to like it. It handles well on dry ground and even better in the snow. In the snow, it literally turns on a dime.


I'm guessing you have a brand new Honda with the trigger handles. My year-old Honda does not have them. I like the machine just fine but I'm not going to say it's as easy to turn as a wheeled machine, because it's not.


----------



## AesonVirus (Aug 24, 2015)

wdb said:


> I'm guessing you have a brand new Honda with the trigger handles. My year-old Honda does not have them. I like the machine just fine but I'm not going to say it's as easy to turn as a wheeled machine, because it's not.


That's correct... I have steering controls on my 2016 HSS928ATD

Maybe it was wrong of me but I just assumed the OP was thinking of a new machine purchase and not used machines. I can't speak to older designs, only the new machine that I have and it most certainly maneuvers with ease. It's the reason we purchased it... my tiny wife needed to be able to control it when I'm away.


----------



## yarcraftman (Jan 30, 2014)

I have the old model HS724 without the new controls and tell you it can be difficult to push around; and mine has wheels.

With my old Ariens I could hand push it behind the car in the garage with the unit being turned off. With the new Honda I start it up and use the engine to move; not worth screwing up my back. The machine works great for blowing snow but I wish it moved easier on wheels like the old Ariens machine on wheels did.

It is all a trade off though because the Honda starts so easy and throws snow that amazes the neighbors and myself; definitely more fun to use


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I have a 622, and as long as there is a light ice coating after you have cleaned it, they will skid steer around if you lift and place pressure on the handles. IT is a learning curve, but the 622 is a great machine, and no belts. 

There is something to look for, the axles seals are notorious for weeping. So if you see oil on the ground after parking it, it maybe time to replace. The oil for the xmsn is 5w-30, the same for the engine. 

The carb has a fuel shut off, and a carb drain. So run it dry, and empty the bowl. It will start every time you need it. 

I would also recommend, getting the augers separated from the from stub differential, and lube up the auger shafts. They do not run all the way out to the side, like many domestic models. 

Any question, fire away.


----------

